# Looking for some one metal working for some small pieces



## Alan Sweet (Jun 12, 2017)

I want to make some peppermills and need a specialty driver for each mill. I am looking for some one who has metal working expertise to work with me to make the driver. I'll probably need 50-60 of them if the idea works. If you know someone or can do it, please let me know.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 13, 2017)

@woodtickgreg


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 13, 2017)

@woodtickgreg @jaustin


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 13, 2017)

Pm me, let me know what you need.


----------

